# Gore Wear: Unterschiede C3, C5, C7?



## Deleted 566032 (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallöchen,

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann liegen die Unterschiede nur in der Passform. Stimmt das?

Je höher die Zahl desto aerodynamischer!?

Es kann aber sein, dass je nach Körpertyp/-bau einem C3 besser passt, als C7!?

Die Materialien und Verarbeitung sind also überall dieselben?

Dankeschön.

LG


----------



## DerGeheimrad (5. Dezember 2020)

Grundsätzlich bedeutet C = Cycling und die Zahl richtet sich ganz grob an das Niveau, also 3 = Einsteiger und 7 = Profis. Auch die Passform richtet sich oft danach, z. B. sind 3er-Kleider oft etwas legerer im Schnitt, 7er eher eng und aerodynamisch: https://www.hibike.de/blog/hibike/gore-wear-kennzeichnung-erklaerung.html
Allerdings nicht immer, z. B. ist diese C3 Hose schmal geschnitten und auf Aero, obwohl nach der Zahl  3 eher für Einsteiger/Seltenfahrer. 
Kann man also nicht verallgemeinern, am Schluss hilft nur  ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 566032 (5. Dezember 2020)

Danke, aber ist C3 von den Materialien, von den Membranen... genauso gut, wie C5 oder C7?


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. Dezember 2020)

Also C7 ist immer die Premiumklasse. Natürlich steckt da auch ein kleines bisschen besseres Zeugs drin als in C3, wo kämen wir sonst hin! Sonst kaufte ja keiner C7 wenn C3 auch superduper beste-vom-feinsten wäre 🙃

Allerdings kannst du davon ausgehen egal ob C3 oder C7 - wenn windstopper dransteht ist das auch winddicht, und wenn Goretex/wasserdicht dransteht, ist das auch wasserdicht!

Musst halt schauen welche Linie dir eher passt, wie viele features du nun wirklich haben willst und natürlich was du ausgeben magst.

Und was noch tückisch ist, wurde ja auch bereits erwähnt - manchmal fällt auch C3/C5 aus wie C7 also ENG! Das neueste C5 Thermo Trikot ist z.B. an den Armen knalleng, wie C7! Da hilft nur nach vorgenannten Kriterien aussuchen und anprobieren.


----------

